# Over 40 club..



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey All..

Hoping to hear from the over 40 DH crowd and see some pics.. 

I am about to be 43 and have been riding forever, but started DHing about 5-6 years ago. I get better every year and keep hoping I can continue to improve.. 

Have had my share of crashes and injuries but nothing that has kept me off the bike too long..

Cheers!


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

46 y/o and still pushing my limits. My only complaint is I only get about 10-15 days of DH a year living in S. Florida. The nearest place currently is 15 hours. Maybe when I hit the 50 club I'll be able to retire and spend my time on the bike:thumbsup:


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

coming up to 42 and no plans to stop, just improving with each and every season. it is just too much fun going as fast as i can.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice thread! Turning 31 in a couple weeks and I feel like 40 is right around the corner. I also recently had a baby girl (10 months ago) and was wondering how many people with kids still ride DH? I know the body can take it but mentally I start thinking about my daughter. So, how many 40+ year old downhillers have kids? Not trying to hijack!!


----------



## OffCamber (May 29, 2005)

Both of my daughters ride (now 15 and 17), but the oldest like the DH aspect of the sport much more. She has ridden Snowshoe, Sugar and other DH place with me. They just need time on the bike and to go at their own pace. My oldest could be really good but doesn't get the opportunity because of where we live. They also have both taken a couple good crashes that have made them think twice about what there doing.


----------



## #Cyclelife (Jul 21, 2009)

Not quite 40, I'm 36, have 2 grown kids 17 and 18 (started the family thing WAY early LOL) and I have all the free time to do what I want. Still DH and I don't think twice about it. It does however make the wifey nervous. Telling her I am really good @ crashing doesn't seem to ease her mind LOL.


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

Turning 40 this summer. Spending the week of my b-day @Whistler with my wife (who rides) and some friends. Could not think of a better place to ring in my 40's:thumbsup:


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

Turning 37 in a few months, and my V10 and I have no plans on stopping! Hope to be pointing the bike down hill when i'm in my 50's!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'l be 42 at the end of June. I recently finished a DH run with 900' of drop in my backyard, and help maintain a couple DH runs in the 'hood. After last weeks snow, it's been hero dirt since.

Sorry. No pics.


----------



## downplease (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm 41. Damn DH is fun!


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I'm 45, sorry no pics. Moved from N.O. Louisiana 11 yrs ago to CA for the opertunity to ride more often and more varied locations. I've been DHing since 2006, and hardly ever touch the XC bike since.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm 41 and with MTBing I feel like 31. Remember guys, old age and treachery will overcome youth and skill.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Turned 52 yesterday and hope to take my second trip to Whistler this summer.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Josie7 said:


> You are in Maui??


Yes.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Turned 52 yesterday and hope to take my second trip to Whistler this summer.


You are in Maui?? will be there Sunday!!

as for guys with kids.. I have two, 7 and 10 and plan on getting them on the lifts this summer..


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

44.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

46 and close to 47 have been dhing for over 15 years no plans to stop.


----------



## rborelli (Aug 25, 2010)

47 today. Been xc riding forever. started DH riding about 3 years ago. Don't plan on stopping anytime soon.

Bob


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

44 in a couple of months... just got back into FR/DH last year after a few years riding mainly XC/AM... just gotta stay healthy now and take care of the family first.


----------



## jonjr. (Jan 27, 2007)

Just shy of the big 55, and 300#. Been Riding DH since my first ride @ whitetail in PA in 2000 ( you think I would have gotten better at this since then) I am still doing it. The old body says I may only have a couple more years in me, but as long it will allow me I will keep going. Despite all the aches and pains I would not trade any of the experiences] I had at the races and bike parks.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

gretch said:


> 44 in a couple of months... just got back into FR/DH last year after a few years riding mainly XC/AM... just gotta stay healthy now and take care of the family first.


Same boat! I'm turning 44 this August, and just caught the DH bug last summer. Finding it hard to be more aggressive only because I have a family to support. Improvement is slow, but I'm having a ton of fun.

Two daughters, a 16 and 5 year old. The little one is more inclined to pick up the sport, the big one's a girlie-girl.


----------



## Dominator13 (Aug 31, 2006)

*I'll play....*

44 years young!


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

45 years young. Not much in huckin and big gaps any more but still luv a technical,fast an steep singletrack.


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Josie7 said:


> Hey All..
> 
> Hoping to hear from the over 40 DH crowd and see some pics..
> 
> ...


 That's a clean jump.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

44 years old and a season pass holder at N*. Can't do the big hucks and shizz anymore (have to go to work.) But like pvflyer, I love the tech (Karpiel and Gypsy are my fav's).


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

50 and hucking! Me on Dirt Merchant










Aline


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

jonjr. said:


> Just shy of the big 55, and 300#. Been Riding DH since my first ride @ whitetail in PA in 2000 ( you think I would have gotten better at this since then) I am still doing it. The old body says I may only have a couple more years in me, but as long it will allow me I will keep going. Despite all the aches and pains I would not trade any of the experiences] I had at the races and bike parks.


Aweome! I just turned 40 and I can only imagine how much tougher this will be at 55  Keep riding Jonjr!


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

You guys all rock, keep shreddin'!


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

jmallory said:


> Nice thread! Turning 31 in a couple weeks and I feel like 40 is right around the corner. I also recently had a baby girl (10 months ago) and was wondering how many people with kids still ride DH? I know the body can take it but mentally I start thinking about my daughter. So, how many 40+ year old downhillers have kids? Not trying to hijack!!


I'm 45, single dad with two boys and still have been blessed enough to ride Highland for my 6th straight season. Kids now are old enough to come and ride with me this year.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Wish we had these bikes when I was 20!*

44 years young.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

craigstr said:


> 44 years young.


I am so with you on that...bikes just weren't make to do that when I was 20...


----------



## mandatory gap (Feb 18, 2012)

40+


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Josie7 said:


> I am so with you on that...bikes just weren't make to do that when I was 20...


The only thing I had when I was 20 was a Kuwahara BMX bike. I lubbed that thing.


----------



## ACHTUNG! (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright! This thread gives me hope. I'm 36 and now I know I've got a lot of years left to DH.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

I hope to join you on the DH side this year.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Over 40 club....Heck with That...How about over 60 Club!*



Josie7 said:


> Hey All..
> 
> Hoping to hear from the over 40 DH crowd and see some pics..
> 
> ...


Hey Guys,

Good on Ya! Keep it Up!!

I turn 62 this year. I've been addicted to DH since 2005 and have been riding mountain bikes since 1983. The other day I realized it was 50 years ago that I first rode a motorcycle in the dirt. I guess the old adage "Life is what happens while you're busy making other plans" must be true because I never had any plans to get this old.

You guys have posted up some great pictures and you're all better riders than me. That said, I'll share a few from Whistler, Northstar, St. George and our local trails:
Whistler:








Northstar:















St. George:








Local Trails - Auburn, CA:















My House:








Take care and have fun however you get dirty!

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

You guys rock


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

Respect! You all look young on the bike.


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

Here's is a couple of my favorite pics, shot 3 months before I turned 40. Needless to say, I'm stoked to kick of my DH season this year!!!


----------



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Dont have any dh action pics..
I'm 42, Ou riding group consist of riders between 30 and 47.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

42 years old and cant wait for the bike parks to open for the season.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm over 40...actually I first learned to ride dh in 2009 (in my 40's) I have progressed steadily to riding more advanced technical. My favorite type of dh run is steep technical. This year I am working on my drops and jumps

Here I am last summer getting a little air at Mont Ste Anne









local bike park (the Ridge at blue)









Grab bag at blue.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

KillingtonVT said:


> Here's is a couple of my favorite pics, shot 3 months before I turned 40. Needless to say, I'm stoked to kick of my DH season this year!!!


Wow...thats huge! (but doesn't count because your weren't quite 40 yet, )


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

This thread blows. Now I can't use the "age" excuse when I run out of balls on the trail. Haha!

Definitely some really good "mature" riders here... actually, the best DH rider on my group is 45, and the best XC rider is 49. Go figure.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The young side of 40 is nothing....the bottom side of 40 is tougher but if you keep riding you can still do the things you did in your 20's and 30's....

One thing I can say is whatever you do enjoy your life. Too many times we are too busy doing everything else in life and not doing the things we love. Don't rush to ride then ride and rush home.....enjoy your ride.

You get in your late 40's and you start seeing people die. It is a scary thing thinking about your own life. I think about my own. God bless you all....


----------



## RickyB (Jul 6, 2004)

I rode the gondola with a guy at Diablo 2 years ago who starting riding with his sons. On that day, it was about 90 degrees, and his sons bailed on riding, but he didn't. His sons were both in their 40's, and he was one month away from turning 70! Talk about an inspiration, even for me at 48 this year, it means I have at least another 20+ years of DH left in me.


----------



## crankarms (Nov 13, 2011)

*Wow*

Wow Wow Wow! What a great thread!
You guys, all of you, are an inspiration! Those are amazing pics and great stories!
I'm a couple of weeks away from the big five-O.
Just starting mtbing 2 years ago, but I am completely hooked, just finished building my first bike! Haven't done any real DH.... mostly technical stuff. Not sure I could ever do the stuff you guys are doing but I am starting to get more agressive and think I would like to give it a try.
Keep sharing your pics, it's a real inspiration, even for a quy with a bum knee!


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I am 63 and look forward to being better always.
Riding since 1990.
Cross Country State Champ 1995-98

Ellsworth Dare as my current ride.
Love to have a Nomad C as a second bike . 
Making surfboards at Santa Cruz Bicycles April 28th


----------



## Wryknow (Mar 13, 2012)

Rob-Bob said:


> 42 years old and cant wait for the bike parks to open for the season.


Well, Texas may be a bit short on mountains, but at least its biking season all year


----------



## DucJ (Aug 14, 2009)

Be 44 in a few months..Am a N* season pass holder also.
No pics from there.. Only have a few pics. total of my riding..
Raced BMX back in "The Day"
Road Raced motorsickles up to a couple years ago..
Started riding MTB to x-train and got totally hooked on it..
No lookin back now
Thinkin' 'bout hittin' up a couple N* DH races this season..Maybe..Maybe..


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I started mtb'ing just a couple of years ago and I'm working on my jumping and technical skills still, but here's a pic of me having fun last year... I started at the top :thumbsup:









I'm hoping to improve this year 

Seriously... I'm still learning how to jump, when to not jump, and what not to jump... it's only taken one big hairy-azz hematoma on my right hip (1st bad landing of 2011),
two blown lig's in my right shoulder (2 surgeries and 6 months off work for my 2nd bad landing of 2011),
two broken ribs with a minor pneumo (my last great injury of 2011  ) to start appreciating the idea of starting small and working my way up! :madman:

I'll turn 52 in a couple of months and I'm planning trips to some real DH places.
Soon as the rains let up.. I'm going out and do some more practicing! 

I love going fast... and downhill... good thing I'm able to ride like this for now.
I figure I've got another 10-15 years to get all I can out of my body before I have to stick to XC...


----------



## Sachem6 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Super D*

I'll be 44 next month. I have only raced in Super D races, not DH. Although I have tried a DH course, very cool. I'm hoping to work my way up to DH, but there aren't many DH courses near where I live. No action pics, just bike pics.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

41 in 4/12.

Tried DH for the first time in Fall of '10, going to Whistler this summer. 

Hoping I can ride into my 60's like some of the previous posters.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Nice!*



wsmac said:


> I started mtb'ing just a couple of years ago and I'm working on my jumping and technical skills still, but here's a pic of me having fun last year... I started at the top :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like something Moosey would do.


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

I've only been mtb'ing for a few years but I ridden bmx since the late 70's. I recently had my first child and decided to ease off the bmx for something *slightly* safer. Still having a hard time judging speed needed to clear gaps with a full suspension bike but I'm getting used to it. Plan on riding until I can't anymore.... :thumbsup:

bmxbaddy - YouTube


----------



## moose34 (Dec 24, 2011)

You guys are an inspiration! I just started DH in 2011 after my buddies got me into it. I love it, but I have a long way to go. I bought a 2009 Mongoose Boot'r Team over Christmas so that should help. I'm turning 40 in May and riding Kicking Horse Mountain Resort and Moose Mountain in Bragg Creek mostly. I'm hoping one day to hit those jumps like the ones you all posted pictures of.


----------



## C Cow (Aug 2, 2007)

*52 and just got a dh bike*

Took mine out for the first time yesterday. Been drooling over dh bikes for years, couldn't justify one until my son quit racing xc, cx, and road, and said he was getting a dh bike. I realized I needed one so I could continue to ride with him. As good an excuse as any!

Got lots of plans for riding together again, that's priceless!

Moo!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

hey, nice to see other old guys rocks the DH Tracks. 48 and like to ride!
Brake nois done with new pads 






RoadGäpli CM. from 8664 on Vimeo.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

44 this year. Started racing at 40.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Technically I won't be 40 for another two months; but as my mother said on my 39th birthday, welcome to your 40th year of life! I considered finding a bridge.....

My girl got me into DH two years ago, and I love it. I shattered my collar bone in Valmont last summer and am hoping to be healed by riding season. I've got a shiny new Yeti RDH in my garage that has about .25 miles on it if that. I'd like to get into racing, but maybe at this point I should just concentrate on being injury free this summer.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Not DH, but his dude has some mega balls on the mega ramp!  Not bad for 47!!

Ooh, and I'll be joining this club in June and have lots of buddies who are still killing it in their 40's and 50's. Not kidding.

Me riding my AM bike (Chilcotin) on some of our local trails last week.

http://www.pinkbike.com/v/247621/l/

Muddy Galbraith Ride - March 2012 on pinkbike.com


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Got my 1st suspension bike at 40 years old, 47 now and still riding.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

OffCamber said:


> Both of my daughters ride (now 15 and 17), but the oldest like the DH aspect of the sport much more. She has ridden Snowshoe, Sugar and other DH place with me. They just need time on the bike and to go at their own pace. My oldest could be really good but doesn't get the opportunity because of where we live. They also have both taken a couple good crashes that have made them think twice about what there doing.


lol maybe some armor might be a good idea? Full face helmet?

Im 22 with 16 years experience this year and have no intention of stopping anything fun till I slide into my grave sideways with a big grin on my face.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

jmallory said:


> Nice thread! Turning 31 in a couple weeks and I feel like 40 is right around the corner. I also recently had a baby girl (10 months ago) and was wondering how many people with kids still ride DH? I know the body can take it but mentally I start thinking about my daughter. So, how many 40+ year old downhillers have kids? Not trying to hijack!!


Trust me, 31 is nowhere near 40.


----------



## bmx/baddy (Jul 9, 2008)

CombatMutt said:


> Trust me, 31 is nowhere near 40.


Ha ha, definitely. Especially when you ride DH/FR. Although, I think Indy said it best: "it's not the years, it's the mileage."


----------



## enduro (Jan 30, 2004)

*Kids definitely change priorities, but I still hit Whistler as often as I can...*



jmallory said:


> Nice thread! Turning 31 in a couple weeks and I feel like 40 is right around the corner. I also recently had a baby girl (10 months ago) and was wondering how many people with kids still ride DH? I know the body can take it but mentally I start thinking about my daughter. So, how many 40+ year old downhillers have kids? Not trying to hijack!!


Turning 39 this year and have a 17 month old daughter. Live in Seattle and hit Whistler several times during the summer. Started DH'n in 2006. I have had a few injuries and continue to push myself, but do get that moment or two when I think of my kid and that usually makes me back off a little. (Keeping the priorities straight ya know)

Last summer, which was the first summer of having a kid, I actually made it up to Whistler more times than previous years. I'm hoping to make it up to Whistler at least once per month this coming summer. Here's what I do to get out of the house for a weekend. Let the wife know that I'm thinking of going to Whistler in a couple of weeks, then start annoying the wife around Tues or Wed before I want to go. By Thurs of that week she's says "When are you leaving?". My wife is great! She knows that I'm a better person after I've gone downhilling.


----------



## Pain in the A** (Sep 20, 2008)

Forty one years on this planet and probably faster than I was in my youth. Raced DH in my late 20's early 30'sand still love the speed! Started dirt jumping two years ago.....fun stuff!
Here is a video one of my buddies put together of us riding at Highland....

LIfe of Bikes - Highland Mountain - Hellion Trail - Rob Horne - YouTube


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

Pain in the A** said:


> Forty one years on this planet and probably faster than I was in my youth. Raced DH in my late 20's early 30'sand still love the speed! Started dirt jumping two years ago.....fun stuff!
> Here is a video one of my buddies put together of us riding at Highland....
> 
> LIfe of Bikes - Highland Mountain - Hellion Trail - Rob Horne - YouTube


 Nice video.

Now, the question is Paul Di'Anno or Bruce Dickinson who was the best?


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

i'll repost at the endof thread


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

46 and still going..

It's pretty cool to see so many people riding hard at our age :thumbsup:


----------



## Pain in the A** (Sep 20, 2008)

_rich_ said:


> 46 and still going..
> 
> It's pretty cool to see so many people riding hard at our age :thumbsup:


Whoa .....thats going big! In your twenty's and thirty's that would have taken balls ....now it takes skill and confidence!


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Good to see lots of older riders killing it. I'm 37 so I don't qualify yet for the 40 plus club... you guys give me hope for the future... But one of the guys I ride with occasionally is 60 and goes pretty big. This is the Santos 15 footer...


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

Hahahaha!! Thats awesome about how you get the ball rolling to get up to Whistler! LOL Nicely done!!! I hit the big 40 6 mos ago and always look forward to hitting the DH when the summer comes around but also love hitting up on the dirt bike at our local mx tracks. Im not married nor have kids but I still have toned it down a bit. Gotta be able to earn a pay check when its all said and done. I have had my fair share of injuries at Whistler in my 10-11 years of hitting it up for my summer vacations. My bike was faster than the rider in those cases! Hahaha!  Wish i had some riding pics to post but I am usually the one taking the pics so it kinda sucks or nobody wants to stop to take any. 

Good post! :thumbsup: Keep the thread rolling! 

:band::cornut:


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

can we make this thread a Sticky?


----------



## Allmtnman (May 15, 2008)

josie7 said:


> hey all..
> 
> Hoping to hear from the over 40 dh crowd and see some pics..
> 
> ...


hell yeah!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

you bunch of old farts...


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll be 46 next month. After 20 plus years of trails and cross country riding, I've decided to give downhill a try. Starting the build now, it should be ready for next spring. Would be sooner but the fatbike came first. I've got four kids ranging from 22 to 7. The 7 year old is my riding buddy. He's gonna be pissed when I go downhilling without him.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

Josie7 said:


> can we make this thread a Sticky?


No! Us old cats like to fly under the radar.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

My steed ready for her maiden voyage down Captain Jacks and The Chutes!


----------



## mbikerguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Josie7 said:


> can we make this thread a Sticky?


I agree, one of the most inspiring threads I have read.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> I'll be 46 next month. After 20 plus years of trails and cross country riding, I've decided to give downhill a try. Starting the build now, it should be ready for next spring. Would be sooner but the fatbike came first. I've got four kids ranging from 22 to 7. The 7 year old is my riding buddy. He's gonna be pissed when I go downhilling without him.


Just take him with you! I plan on having my soon to be 8 year old on the mtn this summer!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Josie7 said:


> Just take him with you! I plan on having my soon to be 8 year old on the mtn this summer!


His skills are pretty good. He'll probably do fine on a beginner trail.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> His skills are pretty good. He'll probably do fine on a beginner trail.


I am sure he will kill it and just get better every run, thats the beauty of lift served, think about how long it would take you to get the DH's if you had to pedal them, exponential growth in skills for sure, instead of 75% pedaling, its 80% bike handling..(I am not an anti pedaling kind of guy by any stretch)..


----------



## BroSole (Apr 7, 2012)

Over 40 and bomb. CLose your eyes and go.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Great pics. I haven't been riding much this past year. However when I was 40, I was the fastest downhill and uphill I have been in my life. As long as you keep riding and pushing yourself, you can maintain a high level. Look at Brian Lopes. The guy is 40 and still is one of the fastest in the world.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

jhazard said:


> 44.


Straight inspiring. I applaud you. :thumbsup:


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Josie7 said:


> can we make this thread a Sticky?


Totally agree. Looking at this thread at work while sitting at my desk and rotting made me happy.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

*61.5 and just getting serious*

Whistler 2 years ago when I was a young punk of 59  
Rocked every trail in the park on my AM bike except Old School(the board track on pine scaffold that turns you into bone stew if you fall) and some double diamond with no ride around gaps.
Now I have a Canfield ONE v2 all setup for real DH, going to Kingdom trails and hopefully Snowshoe this year, may get to the 'new' Diablo since its not terribly far. Then trying for Whistler in '013. 
Right now the way I feel, I'll be doing this at 70:madman:

Oh, yeah, crashed hard enough last year to collapse a lung and break a rib, while fixing that had bleb surgery. Less than 90 days later I spend a week of riding 6+ hrs a day at Kingdom trails and felt great even after approx. 10 miles a day of vertical hike a bike stuff(I thought their 'toll' to drive a car up Burke Mtn was a ripoff so I pushed).


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

crossup said:


> Whistler 2 years ago when I was a young punk of 59
> Rocked every trail in the park on my AM bike except Old School(the board track on pine scaffold that turns you into bone stew if you fall) and some double diamond with no ride around gaps.
> Now I have a Canfield ONE v2 all setup for real DH, going to Kingdom trails and hopefully Snowshoe this year, may get to the 'new' Diablo since its not terribly far. Then trying for Whistler in '013.
> Right now the way I feel, I'll be doing this at 70:madman:
> ...


Holy. ****.


----------



## muddypants (Oct 3, 2011)

Just turned 44 and lovin it! Been DH for a few years now and love it more and more and my body usually tells me to stop before my brain does. I have a 7&8 yo that I have been trail riding with and I want to get them to the slopes too. No pictures yet.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

I am a 41 yr old housewife and I just started riding DH 3 weeks ago. I built my first bike, a Canfield Can-Diggle. I have only ridden 3 times, but I am going to Pajarito this weekend, should have few pics from that.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Just turned 50 last sat. been riding dh & freeride for a lil over 12 yrz and I love it....:thumbsup:


----------



## kameraguy (Oct 12, 2004)

Y'all are awesome. One more year till I hit 40. I hope to still be shredding and improving until my body can't no mo. Agreed this thread would be dope as a sticky, so inspiring...


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

Funny, had a thread like this one 'bout 6years ago here in german mtb-news.de forum. was really cool, because we manged to make a "froldrider" meeting happen at one of the bikeparks. 28 riders over 40 made it there...

hitting 48 soon:


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Here I am several years ago at 47. I've been doing more x-c riding lately but plan on hitting the DH trails a couple times this year.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

way to keep the old guy thread alive..

This old guy (43) is about to embark on a 2 week Dhing vacation.. The great NorthWest.. here we come!


----------



## DigbyDog (Jul 13, 2010)

Just posted this in another thread, but since I'm 43...I thought it would be enjoyed by the Over 40 Club members...

Cheers!

Whistler Bike Park - June 2012 - YouTube


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

DigbyDog said:


> Just posted this in another thread, but since I'm 43...I thought it would be enjoyed by the Over 40 Club members...
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Whistler Bike Park - June 2012 - YouTube


Sweet video. I gave you a positive rep [in the other thread] before knowing you were in the + 40 club... welcome to the club


----------



## bigwaved (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll play... 42 and still feeling like a kid on Xmas eve knowing my Whistler trip is about a month away.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

45 in August... started DH in 2006, started MTBing in 1983.
I have one bike, 7" coil deal that is my xc, trail, am, fr, dh.and ride to the beer store machine.
Beware of the man with one bike, for he knows how to ride it...


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh how I envy you guys trips to Whistler, doubt I'll ever make it there in this life 

All I have to offer is a test vid with the new LiquidImage Goggle Cam at a local spot with only marginal vertical drop....

please ignore the german blabber (although the mic really is pretty good...)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/v/14640
Beerfelle_durch die Mitte ^^ von raschaa auf MTB-News.de[/QUOTE]


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

Mike H. said:


> 45 in August... started DH in 2006, started MTBing in 1983.
> I have one bike, 7" coil deal that is my xc, trail, am, fr, dh.and ride to the beer store machine.
> Beware of the man with one bike, for he knows how to ride it...


SOMO? I like it there! Can't wait for winter!


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

pushing 50


----------



## wonny (Aug 24, 2006)

Just joined this club in April! Riding DH 4 to 5 days a week in Mammoth Lakes,CA. I ride with kids half my age and it keeps me motivated. Stay young out there!


----------



## DigbyDog (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks man... Just started DH/FR last August, but been a pretty good trail rider all my life. Looking forward to advancing my DH/FR skills this summer. It really is about progression and a lot of practice...


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

motochick said:


> SOMO? I like it there! Can't wait for winter!


yes, it's the only picture I have... and it dates back to one of my first rides of this nature.


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

crossup said:


> Whistler 2 years ago when I was a young punk of 59
> Rocked every trail in the park on my AM bike except Old School(the board track on pine scaffold that turns you into bone stew if you fall) and some double diamond with no ride around gaps.
> Now I have a Canfield ONE v2 all setup for real DH, going to Kingdom trails and hopefully Snowshoe this year, may get to the 'new' Diablo since its not terribly far. Then trying for Whistler in '013.
> Right now the way I feel, I'll be doing this at 70:madman:
> ...


I was thinking about giving it up until i saw your pics. Im 41. I am never going to give it up and anybody that tries to tell me otherwise is going to get my boot right up their arse.

YOU'RE A F****** STAR!!!


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Yeah giving it up at 41 is premature if you don't have health issues or other compelling reasons to stop.
I didn't even start ridng mountain bikes till I was 51 and the first bike mostly sat for 8 years before I got 
serious and rode consistantly.
I run into locals who are up to ten years my senior who can out ride me any day so I dont consider myself a poster boy for how old you can be and ride but rather how much you can enjoy riding, even DH, when you're past being young


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

crossup said:


> Yeah giving it up at 41 is premature if you don't have health issues or other compelling reasons to stop.
> I didn't even start ridng mountain bikes till I was 51 and the first bike mostly sat for 8 years before I got
> serious and rode consistantly.
> I run into locals who are up to ten years my senior who can out ride me any day so I dont consider myself a poster boy for how old you can be and ride but rather how much you can enjoy riding, even DH, when you're past being young


Youve made my day! :thumbsup:

Im going to reel in the Morewood Makulu I wanted (before my silly doubts started). 

One thing I know is when I stop cycling, my body gets into bad shape. For a long healthy life, it seems its not cycling in your twenties that makes someone live long, its cycling once youve retired that does the trick. The stupidest thing we can probably do, is give mountain biking up and watch others 'on the net' have all the fun/excercise/fresh air


----------



## Mr Horse (Jul 14, 2011)

Age seems like some kind of arbitrary line that people have pre-conceived notions about...at least IMO.

I read about all the youngsters working on their osteoarthritis and am kind of glad I saved my body for later in life. I'm 45 and figure I've got a least a couple of decades of good use ahead of me if I play it smart.


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

*Over 60 Club*



crossup said:


> .....I run into locals who are up to ten years my senior who can out ride me any day so I dont consider myself a poster boy for how old you can be and ride but rather how much you can enjoy riding, even DH, when you're past being young


Hey crossup,

I'm 62 and I normally don't run into many guys my age on the hill. There are a few of us with grey hair at Northstar but this picture fits my experience most often. This drop is called Big Daddy and the guy watching me is 22. Our other friend we rode with that day is 41. I think it's great that mutual interest in a sport allows me to meet and share fun times with folks I otherwise wouldn't connect with.









Take care,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey Michael

I hear you, I think mountainbiking is a very inclusive community, i never hear another rider say...give it up its your age...for me its always been someone less in the know that has talked it down (like my family :madmax...

Ive yet to hear a compelling reason to give it up.

Chris.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Mr Horse said:


> Age seems like some kind of arbitrary line that people have pre-conceived notions about...at least IMO.
> 
> I read about all the youngsters working on their osteoarthritis and am kind of glad I saved my body for later in life. I'm 45 and figure I've got a least a couple of decades of good use ahead of me if I play it smart.


Age is just a number unless you spent the prior 20 years beating up your body. 40 f-ing hurts. thank god for Advil.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

52 next month and feeling every minute 

Here's me (left) last year with a 62 year old riding bud at Trestles:










And last week at Boyne Highlands bike park:










And here's helmet cam taken later that day. 
We all know what often happens on the last run of the day, right?

Crash in Isis exit Video - Pinkbike


----------



## cfrench (Jan 11, 2010)

hi...never too old to fall off  ... low speed crashes always come unexpectedly like that...what happened? look like you were watching the wheel going off on the left without an eye on the right... park looked good, nice sunny day.... what bike you riding chief, looks like a nice bit kit (apart from the damn brake squeal ..drives me :crazy: ) .. ?..


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Great thread. I'm 49 and just thinking about getting into downhill. I really like going fast and the technical stuff is great fun. I enjoy the hell out of all mountain. But and a big but, at this age I don't think I want to be jumping gaps or big gaps. It just hurts too much at this age to crash big. Table tops are fine, two foot drops great! So my question is does anybody know if any of the Seven Springs runs are set up for some nice downhill without the freeride kind of things going on? I'm looking for more of a pure downhill experience kind of like the trails my friends and I built when we were kids than the freeride experience. Very cool to watch and not for me knocking on 50.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Wow, your riding bud looks like my twin in that picture



roxtar said:


> 52 next month and feeling every minute
> 
> Here's me (left) last year with a 62 year old riding bud at Trestles:


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

Thats probably the best approach, avoiding gaps and boardworks 12' up, as you'll still have plenty of opportunities to check out the soil, up close and personal. My last DH ride found me doing the headon into tree at 25 mph gig, off a piddly 2' drop away jump. You just never know when something you wouldnt even consider a hazard is going to put you on the ground



FX4 said:


> Great thread. I'm 49 and just thinking about getting into downhill. I really like going fast and the technical stuff is great fun. I enjoy the hell out of all mountain. But and a big but, at this age I don't think I want to be jumping gaps or big gaps. It just hurts too much at this age to crash big. Table tops are fine, two foot drops great! So my question is does anybody know if any of the Seven Springs runs are set up for some nice downhill without the freeride kind of things going on? I'm looking for more of a pure downhill experience kind of like the trails my friends and I built when we were kids than the freeride experience. Very cool to watch and not for me knocking on 50.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

frenchcr said:


> hi...never too old to fall off  ... low speed crashes always come unexpectedly like that...what happened? look like you were watching the wheel going off on the left without an eye on the right... park looked good, nice sunny day.... what bike you riding chief, looks like a nice bit kit (apart from the damn brake squeal ..drives me :crazy: ) .. ?..


It's a great park, especially for the midwest. They do a lot with what limited vertical they have (about 500'). Weather was perfect, trails were almost empty.

I just built up the bike, It's an Opus Nelson 1. Love it
Marz 66-180mm
DHX 4.0
Hadley/Mavic 729 wheels w/ Big Betty2.5 rear / Minion 2.7 front.
XTR drivetrain w/ Hammerschmidt

The exit has a 3' drop down to a wooden ramp. I was getting set up for the drop (like you said, "looking left") when I clipped a tree (can't see in video). This sent me hard into the next tree (the one you do see up close ), pounded me to the ground and tossed me over the lip. I landed on my shoulder blade on the corner of the ramp.
After the 6 hr drive home, I looked like Quasimoto but nothing was broke. Life is still good.


----------



## gunnirider (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome thread! 43 years of experience and still going!


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

gunnirider said:


> Awesome thread! 43 years of experience and still going!


Hey.. i know you..


----------



## vpc-los (Jan 26, 2007)

41 and not ready to grow up.






















.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

vpc-los said:


> 41 and not ready to grow up.





John Cougar Mellencamp said:


> Growin up jus leads to growin old and then to dyin.
> Dyin don't seem like all that much fun to me.


*****


----------

